# 'Till the end of time



## cmf85ro (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello boys and girls! Sun is shininning (Bob Marley baybe! ) so rise and shine with him! 

Today I decided to start an online journal. I think this is just what I might need in order to keep at my diet.

Basically I'll try to record here what I eat everyday and the exercises that I perform in the gym.

My goal here is to grow some muscle: big arms, boulder shoulders (for starters... lolz); also, on my Christmas list would be some: pecs, nice legs, flat abs, wide back... I think you get the picture  . I'm the guy who wants it all (well who doesn't after all...?).

A little about me: i'm 18, weigh 83 Kg, and am 1.90 m tall. 

Ehh... whatever! Just wish me luck! 

BTW, I work on a 3 day split and for the moment I'm trying to eat 4 meals/day.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

YEAH!  WELCOME TO JOURNAL LAND!!!


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm back! Man I'm like such a lazy fuck... anyway, now I finally decided to keep at this journal thing to help me achieve my brand new goal: bulk up to 90 Kg. 
Currently I'm @ 83 Kg (around 185 pounds).
I'll show you my meal plan later.
I'll also try to write everyday what I eat and how I train, in order to keep a record of things.
Wish me luck... again


----------



## supertech (Apr 19, 2004)

good luck


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 19, 2004)

Today (19.04.2004) I ate: 

*Meal 1 @ 5:30*
100 g oatmeal & milk
2 whole eggs

*Meal 2 @ 9:15*
Protein shake made up of 1 scoop of Milk & Egg protein and milk, giving me about 20 g protein.

around 14:30 - 1 protein bar (I was like sooo hungry... probably from chewing chewing gum all day long...   )

*Meal 3 @ 15:00*
1 plate of stew (made up of chicken organs - liver, heart, gizzard)
1 bowl of salad with lots of vinegar and some olive oil
1/2 orange

*Meal 4 @ 18:00*
1 can tuna with lemon (yum!)
1 tbs flax oil (bleah!)

*Meal 5 @ 21:30*
100 g oatmeal & milk & 1 scoop milk&egg protein


----------



## supertech (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cmf85ro *_
> 1 plate of stew (made up of chicken organs - liver, heart, gizzard)


 

If you want to bulk you need to change that diet off yours


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> 
> 
> If you want to bulk you need to change that diet off yours



Really bleah I know. The thing is that at lunch I HAVE to eat what they give me at home. There is no way around that. As far as the other meals are concerned I can eat just about anything I want. 
I'm somewhat restricted but that's that... If you can't beat 'em then join 'em huh?
For lunch I usually have some sort of soup and some sort of stew (usually containing chiken, pork or beef meat) or just plain steak (I gave up the fries recently... you can't have 'em all right? ).


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn, nice to see a new face here! Everything is looking good so far man. I am really liking what I am seeing. What are your stats again? How long have you been training? Are you training more for strength or size, or both?


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 19, 2004)

The stats are up there, in the first post. We use a different measurement system over here so i'll be using Kg/metres instead of pounds/foot.

Tx for the welcoming... Feels good to be here alrdeay 

I'll try to get some more detailed measurements in the next few days.

Tomorrow I'm going to the gym so I'll be checking my weight then and I'll weigh again on Sunday to see if I'm on the right track.

To answer your last two questions MonStar, I've been training for about 8 months now (8 months? wow! long time come to think of it... ). I think I should be going for both strenght & size, but for now I'm trying to focus on size.

Since I begun, things have started to look up in terms of chest size & definition and byceps size... and also abs definition. I mean, I really feel like I'm making some real progress here. 
What I'd like to focus on for the next period though, is back and shoulders (i REALLY need a much wider back, because I'm tall and I want to look proportionate). Also, I've been ignoring the tryceps for quite a while so I want to get to that as well. And some nice legs would be good... And a firm butt wouldn't hurt I guess 
Oh, and I've got a pair of really thin forearms (especially towards the wrist). Got any ideas 'bout how I can 'cure' this? It's really annoying...
And, as I said before, I want it ALL!


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 19, 2004)

As I promised, here's the meal plan I've devised to help me get where I want:

*Meal 1*
2 eggs
100 g oatmeal with milk

*Aprox. total:*
Calories: 525
Protein:  25.08
Carbs:    64.42
Fat:        17.61

*Meal 2*
Protein shake (with milk)

*Aprox. total:*
Calories: 225 
Protein:  24.5
Carbs:    10
Fat:        2

*Meal 3*
Soup (if there is any...)
Stew/Stake

*Aprox. total:*
Calories: 468
Protein:  54
Carbs:    18
Fat:        19.5

*Meal 4*
1 can tuna

*Aprox. total:*
Calories: 269
Protein:  39.4
Carbs:    0
Fat:        11.2

*Meal 5*
1 scoop protein powder or 200 g cottage cheese
100 g oatmeal & milk

*Aprox. total:*
Calories: 595
Protein:  37
Carbs:    70.3
Fat:        7.1


Add to this 2-3 servings of fibrous veggies, a few fruit, 1-2 tbsp flax oil, and about 1 l milk.

*Approx. grand total:*
Calories: 2672 
Protein:  219.98
Carbs:    222.2
Fat:        75.51

Besides these, there are the nutrient values that come from the veggies, the fruit and the flax oil which I haven't added here.

This is about all... on training days I have one more whey shake after gym.

For now, I'll be aiming for about 3000 Kcal and depending on what happens I'll see how I'll go from there.


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 19, 2004)

BTW, when I wrote this meal plan I was inspired by something I had read... it was about the different nutrient's effects on the human body.
It went smth like this:

Eat carbs first thing in the morning to fill your glycogen reverves.
Eat protein rich & low carb foods throught the day to keep your energy levels high. Carbs apparently make your brain (I think it was your brain... I don't remember for sure) 'cook up' more of a substance called serotonin (if I remember corectly...), which in term makes you sleepy...
Eat carbs before bed to help you go to sleep (optional...)


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm back... I've been like soooo busy...

Anyway, yesteraday I went to the gym (hooray).

First and foremost I weighed and I'm around 83.80 Kg... Can't wait to see what will happen till Sunday 

It was back day and here's how I trained:

Chin-ups, close grip, palms facing each other 2 sets, 3 reps each
Rear pulldowns 3 sets - 30,40,50
T-bar rows 20,25,30 Kg
Cable rows 30,40,50 Kg
Dumbell curls 10,14 Kg
Dumbell Shrugs 16,18,20 Kg (in each hand...)
Preacher curls 15, 20 Kg (did only about 3-4 reps on these, I was soo beat)
50 Hanging reverse crunches (these went really well, 'cause I felt my abs hurt today and they have't lately, so I think it's a good sign. I tried to pull me legs as close to my body as I could to get the most out of this).

This is it...

Today I had to go to the police to solve smth... It took me six hours and I didn't manage to solve my problem. Damn bureaucracy! Anyway, I had to prolong my back session from yesterday... After all, I had to sit up all this time and I was also holding a briefcase in one of my hands (for traps...  ).

I await your suggestions/ideas/comments!


----------

